# Side effects of Osmo Pre Load?



## tehninjo0 (Dec 23, 2012)

According to Osmo Preload Hydration's label you're supposed to use it "only prior to intense efforts, ultra-endurance events or exercise in hot conditions."

I'm sure this is a marketing element to some degree and frankly the awful taste will make you not want drink the stuff any more often then you have to... but looking at some of the science behind Osmo (e.g. low osmolality for better absorption) it makes me wonder how much heed should be paid to the warning.

Does anyone know which, if any, of the ingredients in Osmo Nutrtion affect Vasopressin or similar body functions?

For a full ingredient list check the label here: https://osmonutrition.com/store/media/catalog/product/i/m/imgpreloadpl_back.jpg


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

tehninjo0 said:


> Does anyone know which, if any, of the ingredients in Osmo Nutrtion affect Vasopressin or similar body functions?


Are you asking whether it will make you pee or are you asking about drug interactions? 
If you are asking if it will make you urinate more, try it and find out. If you are asking about pharmacological interactions, I would not trust a mountain bike Internet forum - ask your doctor.

Re the ingredients:
Trisodium citrate - preservative, flavor, electrolyte source, pH buffering too. 
D-glucose - simple sugar, adds some sweetness and easily absorbed carbs. 
Sodium bicarbonate - "baking soda" - sodium source, probably source of bad flavor too. 
Sucrose - table sugar. 
Potassium bicarbonate - potassium source, probably contributes to bad taste. 
Citric acid - pH, flavor
magnesium citrate - magnesium source. 
Organic compliant flavor - meaningless marketing phrase grammatically modifying the word flavor. 
Lemon Juice powder - dried lemon juice
Lemon Oil - flavor
Monk fruit extract - Newly Popular sweetener in the US, also known as Luo han guo, Siraitia grosvenorii, and a bunch of other names depending on country. Has been used as a sweetener in Southeast Asia forever. 
Organic pineapple powder - meaningless marketing phrase grammatically modifying the words pineapple and powder

I would guess this stuff tastes like a lemon sweet tart with some chalkiness mixed in. May also have a grainy mouthfeel.

The list of ingredients is neither impressive, nor unique. I would find something that tastes better.


----------



## tehninjo0 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for breaking down the ingredients. Much obliged.

As for the taste.. yeah.. it's pretty gross but I did notice less fatigue on long rides after taking it according to the label so I consider it a necessary evil. The remaining question: what are the effects of long term/repeated use? Will the effect diminish?


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

The stuff is adding a bunch of sodium. You may need to consider whether the sodium will have a hypertensive effect on you. 

As for long term effect on your health - who knows. It is a supplement = little FDA regulation. I would note that none of the literature cited on the company website actually uses all of the ingredients together. The studies look at the impact of single ingredients on very specific populations.

I think you could whip up a better tasting concoction on your own.


----------



## orfa (May 5, 2006)

Osmo has worked great for myself. I think the Preload drink has been the best thing I've found to help with my cramping issues. The high sodium content is something I think I needed for cramps and the stuff makes me thirsty after drinking it, which has helped with keeping hydrated.

My take on only using it only when recommended is because of the high sodium content. Overuse of it when not needed could lead to high blood pressure and the other health issues caused by diets too high in salt.


----------

